# Petit Coronas - - - My new Favorite size!!



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

For a long time I avoided this size. I always thought it would be harsh and hot, lacking flavor. I have now come to love these little flavor bombs. And the hidden joy of the PC...... you can nub 3 diffrent cigars in a few hours. 

The SAN CRISTOBAL EL PRINCIPE from '02 and POR LARANAGA PANETELAS from '06, I am looking very forward to smoking these and many other pc's.:ss :ss :cb :cb 


Any other die hard PC's smokers out there???


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> you can nub 3 diffrent cigars in a few hours


This is why I love 'em too! I only smoke cigars once a week, and I generally like reaching for 2 or 3 different PC's better than just one large Churchill or DC (not that theres anything wrong with that :ss )


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've recently begun enjoying these mainly for the reason that they are typically 30 minute smokes and I don't have the time to smoke anything larger. I've avoided them in the past the same as you...I thought they would lack flavor, but I've enjoyed several non-Isom's as of late...RP OSG, RP SG PCs and LFD Chiselitos, just to name a few!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> LFD Chiselitos


Mmmmm, LFD........ i love me some LFDs, i just got 15 el Jocko maduros from 1999. Mmmm...Dang good sticks.

Joel


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I think you'll be very pleased with the El Principes. 

Sometimes you're just in the mood for a quick smoke.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

The PLP's can be a little tight on the draw but if they sit for a little while they are a nice buttery caramely short smoke.
No Party Shorts ? 

Enjoy ......:ss


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

PCs are my choice of smoke, too. They seem to fit my attention span the best. Also, I rarely have more than an hour for a smoke....these guys fit the bill perfectly. :ss


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Glad I am not alone!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I will say one thing, not only are you going to be happy with the SCDLH El Principes, you may not smoke anything else for a while. Nice, and I love a PC


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I totally agree. I used to be and still am to some extent a torp guy but lately all I've been smoking are the smaller cigars. I think for me the smaller cigars really concentrate their flavors so you get a great tasting smoke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hey joel, psssst, _those aren't PC's_, but still good smokes. 
if you want a good PC, take the path less traveled and roll with some SLR PCs (in cab from 03 if you can find 'em, which i doubt).


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

IHT said:


> hey joel, psssst, _those aren't PC's_, but still good smokes.
> if you want a good PC, take the path less traveled and roll with some SLR PCs (in cab from 03 if you can find 'em, which i doubt).


Meany you just had to break my heart after I thought I found the perfect smoke in the SCdlH EP.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like PCs. 

They have there place in my smoking rotation. I love'em when I only have 30-40 minutes to smoke and want a nice cigar. 

Especially now with winter amongst us and smoking is usually cut short.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

We tend to move away from these sizes as we grow but they really are little bombs. Monte 4 was my first cigar many years ago and has a special place.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

PCs work for me as well. Just right when you don't have much time but enough to do the trick.



IHT said:


> hey joel, psssst, _those aren't PC's_, but still good smokes.
> if you want a good PC, take the path less traveled and roll with some SLR PCs (in cab from 03 if you can find 'em, which i doubt).


You were definitely right about the SLR PCs.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kvm said:


> You were definitely right about the SLR PCs.


well, i try to tell 'em, nobody seems to listen except you. must be your old age. :tg


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> well, i try to tell 'em, nobody seems to listen except you. must be your old age. :tg


Thanks I feel so much olde....wiser now. :r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> PCs are my choice of smoke, too. They seem to fit my attention span the best. Also, I rarely have more than an hour for a smoke....these guys fit the bill perfectly. :ss


Yup.:cb


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Yup ... I enjoy PCs and smaller. That's what I've focused most of my attention on over the last 6 months -- in part because they fit my budget better. That said, I'm liking bigger cigars a lot right now. Too bad I have to freeze my beans off if I want one. Hence my continued appreciation for the PC and smaller. 

~d.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

My personal favorite is the Flor De Cano Corona. Great morning cigar!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> PCs are my choice of smoke, too. They seem to fit my attention span the best. Also, I rarely have more than an hour for a smoke....these guys fit the bill perfectly. :ss


:tpd: One of my favorite sizes.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely the El Principes. Great Little Smokes! :dr


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

kvm said:


> PCs work for me as well. Just right when you don't have much time but enough to do the trick.
> 
> You were definitely right about the SLR PCs.


EternalRider just included a couple of these in his recent bomb. They have been resting. I guess I should break one out and give it a try this weekend.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the PC's through the week for lunch breaks. Then I enjoy the big dogs on the weekend when I have more time.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I like almost all size cigars for different atmospheres.

Never got into the cigarillos.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

carni said:


> I like the PC's through the week for lunch breaks. Then I enjoy the big dogs on the weekend when I have more time.


I'm the same way. If I am enjoying a cigar at night after work, I'll smoke a PC since I'm usually pressed for time.

But I have no problem spending 2-3 hours puffing on a Churchill or Double Corona on a weekend afternoon.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I smoke a lot of PCs because they fit into the homebound commute perfectly. My favs are the Boli and SLRs.

I generally smoke the smaller shorts, small clubs, CJs on the commute into work, at lunch or for an unobtrusive smoke while out and about.

When it warms up enough for smoking on the patio, I'll enjoy the bigger 'gars in the evenings.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

princicpes are tpc's


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

IHT said:


> roll with some SLR PCs (in cab from 03 if you can find 'em, which i doubt).


I will move those to the top of my list of "To Trys". Thanks for the heads up



Ermo said:


> Never got into the cigarillos.


I have only tried one, awfull. Harsh and seemed to lack flavor.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> well, i try to tell 'em, nobody seems to listen except you. must be your old age. :tg


Greg got me hooked on the SLR PC's awhile ago... damn are they tasty!!!! Those and those damn PLPC's :r

Thanx Greg.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

For something even a little smaller and more full bodied give the Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas and the Bolivar Corona Juniors a try. Both are great smokes. 

I couldn't survive without a nice rotation of short smokes to make the morning and evening commute a little more enjoyable.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I've always been attracted to smaller sizes, although I do enjoy a nice big 6x60 every once in a while. That's the beauty of cigars, so many different sizes, shapes, colors, flavors, and smells. I love it!


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i'm a big fan of this size. i find i smoke these 3 to 1 over the larger sizes these days.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Greg got me hooked on the SLR PC's awhile ago... damn are they tasty!!!! Those and those damn PLPC's :r
> 
> Thanx Greg.


Just finished up a SLR PC and at this point in time it is one of my fav's. Cant wait to try them with more age on them, but they may not make it!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Just finished up a SLR PC and at this point in time it is one of my fav's. Cant wait to try them with more age on them, but they may not make it!


Just rub it in my face....lol. I think i may have to order some of these even sooner. Glad to hear such positive feedback about them.:ss :ss :ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I have largely migrated to PC/C/Panatela size cigars lately due to restrictions on smoking time... and I am loving them. I like being able to fire up two or three different vitolas in one evening. I have also found the flavors to be more concentrated in the smaller RG's. I am liking the Sig1's and MC4/5's nowadays.


----------



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, I have enjoyed these for years. Not a popular size world-wide, so it is easy to get an aged box.


----------

